# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  ارسال پیام کوتاه

## ashkan_gorg

سلام کسی از دوستان با kylix کار کرده برای ارسال پیام کوتاه یا ازocx یا dllدیگه ای که حداقل یک sample داشته باشه اگه sample kylix اگه دارید یا اطلاعی از این نوع موضوعات دارین توضیح بدین ممنون میشم با تشکر :خجالت:

----------


## binyaz2003

من دارم روي اين موضوع کار ميکنم 
من ميخوام با خود دستورات AT (با اين دستورات همه کار ميشه انجام داد) کار کنم در بخش دلفي (کار با کامپوننتها) اگر بگرديد مثال و سورس زياد هست.فعلا هم در حال انتخاب اين هستم که از GSM مودم استفاده کنم يا از يک موبايل؟
اما بيشتر سراغ GSM مودم ميرم.دارم قيمت ميگيرم.

----------


## ashkan_gorg

آخه من دارم با gsm مودم وکامپوننت kylix مینویسم ولی چون از این کامپوننت هیچ sample ی ندارم نمیدونم به چه صورت میشه دریافت کرد یا صحت تایید ارسال را چک کرد فقط میتونم پیام بفرستم و آنتن وباتری را چک کنم اگه sample یا نمونه ای دیگه دارید که بشه راحت تر نوشت لطف کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## binyaz2003

Events

NewSMSReceived A new message received. 
NewDeliveryReport A delivery report received. 
NewCall A new incoming call. 
NewUSSD A new USSD message received.

----------


## IC_prog

> سلام کسی از دوستان با kylix کار کرده برای ارسال پیام کوتاه یا ازocx یا dllدیگه ای که حداقل یک sample داشته باشه اگه sample kylix اگه دارید یا اطلاعی از این نوع موضوعات دارین توضیح بدین ممنون میشم با تشکر


جناب ashkan_gorg این کامپوننت kylix رو از کجا میشه دریافت کرد. من میخوام!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ashkan_gorg

KylixSMS.zip  خدمت شما

----------


## binyaz2003

اين فايلي که گزاشتيد مشکل ثبت نداره؟ويرايش چند هست؟
gsm مودم شما چه مارکي و حدود قيمت چنده؟

----------


## rezaTavak

kylix مگه دلفی توی لینوکس نیست؟
*Kylix - Delphi for Linux*

----------


## binyaz2003

تشابه اسمي هست.اگر به سايت اين شرکت بريد در مورد SMS محصولاتي دارد.

----------


## binyaz2003

> KylixSMS.zip  خدمت شما


شما با همين فايلي که گزاشتيد کار ميکنيد؟مطمئنيد فايل ديگه اي نداره ؟
بعد از رجيستر کردن با دستور regsvr32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kylixsms.ocx موقع گزاشتن روي فرم  و يا اجرا يا بستن فرم خطاي :

Error:Err_File_Missing
c:\windows\system32\smsdaemon.exe

رو ميده!؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من تعجب میکنم که چرا از این استفاده نمی کنید دیگر برای ارسال و دریافت و .... چی میخواهید برای تمام زبانهاست 

http://www.logixmobile.com/products/mcore/index.asp

----------


## ashkan_gorg

ببخشید دوستان این هم فایل sdaemon باید در زیرشاخه system32 کپی کنید.SMSDaemon.zip

----------


## ashkan_gorg

جناب کلاه دوزان فکر نمیکنم این کامپوننتی که شما درموردش صحبت کردین توی ویژوال فاکس پرو کاربرد داشته باشه شاید هم من اشتباه کنم آخه من کاری نتونستم بکنم

----------


## binyaz2003

> من تعجب میکنم که چرا از این استفاده نمی کنید دیگر برای ارسال و دریافت و .... چی میخواهید برای تمام زبانهاست 
> 
> http://www.logixmobile.com/products/mcore/index.asp


اين رو نصب کردم و باهاش کار کردم.اما هيچکدوم از اکتيوايکس ها مثل kylix داراي event هاي کامل رسيدن پيامک جديد،گزارش رسيدن پيامک،تماس تلفني و يکي ديگه که الان يادم نيست رو ندارن.

در ضمن شما به چه موبايلي با mCore کار کرديد؟ من با 3230،N70 و K320 امتحان کردم sms ها رو نميتونه بخونه اما kylix ميخونه.

----------


## ashkan_gorg

درسته kylix کامپوننت فوق العاده ای است ولی هرچی دنبال رجیسترش میگردم پیدا نمیکنم حتی حاطرم بخرم ولی نمیدونم کجا باید برای خریدش برم.اگه چیزی سراغ دارین ممنون میشم.اخه یک برنامه دارم تحویل میدم کامل شده ولی زمان ارسال ودریافت اسم سایت kylix روش هست به هر دری میزنم جواب نمیده

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من همش رو با همون mcore دارم تامين ميكنم . چي رو نداره براي شما . من دريافت - دلور و 0000 رو دارم

شايد براي دات نت اينطوري است . من همين رو توي دات نت تست كردم و باهاش كار ميكنم خيلي خوب است

----------


## binyaz2003

> جناب کلاه دوزان فکر نمیکنم این کامپوننتی که شما درموردش صحبت کردین توی ویژوال فاکس پرو کاربرد داشته باشه شاید هم من اشتباه کنم آخه من کاری نتونستم بکنم


mCore بصورت dll هست شما ميتوانيد با استفاده از دستور زير :
mcore=CREATEOBJECT("mCore.SMS")
يک نمونه از آن بسازيد و با آن کار کنيد مثلا :
?mcore.IsConnected
همچنين براي مشاهده کردن همه مشخصات و متدها ميتوانيد در ابزار Object Browser اون رو انتخاب کنيد.

متاسفانه dll آن هيچ event ندارد.

----------


## binyaz2003

اين سورس هم پيامک ميفرسته و هم ارسال ميکنه و هم مشخصات دستگاه رو برميگردونه البته براي نوکيا نوشته شده اما ميتونيد با تغيير دستورات AT (البته در اکثر دستگاهها يکي هستند) براي ديگر دستگاهها استفاده کنيد.
توجه کنيد که اين سورس PDU رو نداره بايد بنويسيد.

*!* SMS Application using VFP via IrDA
*!* Created by : Handi Rusli
*!* Member Of http://www.fox-id.com
*!* Komunitas Programmer FoxPro Indonesia
 
LOCAL oForm as Form
 
oForm = CREATEOBJECT("FormSMS")
oForm.Show(1)
 
RETURN
 
DEFINE CLASS FormSMS AS form
 
 DataSession = 2
 Height = 440
 Width = 527
 AutoCenter = .T.
 Caption = "SMS Application using Visual FoxPro"
 
 ADD OBJECT sms as mysms WITH Visible = .F.
 
 ADD OBJECT pageframe1 as mypageframe1
 
 ADD OBJECT label1 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Com Port :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 67, ;
  Top = 126, ;
  Width = 60
 
 ADD OBJECT label2 AS myLabel WITH ;
  FontBold = .T., ;
  FontName = "Verdana", ;
  FontSize = 10, ;
  Caption = "http://www.fox-id.com  (Komunitas Programmer FoxPro Indonesia)", ;
  Height = 18, ;
  Left = 7, ;
  Top = 416, ;
  Width = 512
 
 ADD OBJECT label3 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Baud Rate Settings :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 13, ;
  Top = 153, ;
  Width = 114
 
 ADD OBJECT label4 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "(9600,N,8,1) - Default Value", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 225, ;
  Top = 154, ;
  Width = 153
 
 ADD OBJECT label5 AS myLabel WITH ;
  FontBold = .T., ;
  FontSize = 12, ;
  Caption = "Try sending SMS to this number, ", ;
  Height = 22, ;
  Left = 158, ;
  Top = 378, ;
  Visible = .F., ;
  Width = 211, ;
  ForeColor = RGB(255,0,0)
 
 ADD OBJECT label6 AS myLabel WITH ;
  FontBold = .T., ;
  FontSize = 12, ;
  Caption = "OnComm Event will tell you that Incoming SMS received :-D", ;
  Height = 22, ;
  Left = 4, ;
  Top = 398, ;
  Visible = .F., ;
  Width = 518, ;
  ForeColor = RGB(255,0,0)
 
 ADD OBJECT label7 AS myLabel WITH ;
  FontBold = .T., ;
  Caption = "* Tested using Nokia 6510 & Nokia 8310 Mobile Phone via IrDA with Windows XP", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 3, ;
  Top = 99, ;
  Width = 454, ;
  ForeColor = RGB(0,0,255)
 
 ADD OBJECT edit1 AS editbox WITH ;
  FontSize = 7, ;
  Height = 94, ;
  Left = 3, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 3, ;
  Width = 521
 
 ADD OBJECT command1 AS commandbutton WITH ;
  Top = 138, ;
  Left = 396, ;
  Height = 27, ;
  Width = 108, ;
  Caption = "Connect"
 
 ADD OBJECT text1 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  InputMask = "##", ;
  Left = 133, ;
  Top = 124, ;
  Width = 30
 
 ADD OBJECT text2 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  Left = 133, ;
  Top = 150, ;
  Width = 87
 
  
 PROCEDURE Init
 
  SET TALK OFF
  SET BELL OFF
  SET CENTURY ON
 
  thisform.edit1.Value="This demo is only show how this technology interact with VFP"+CHR(013)+CHR(013)+;
  "For further information, you can visit http://www.forum.nokia.com "+CHR(013)+CHR(013)+;
  "Best Regards, "+CHR(013)+CHR(013)+;
  "Handi Rusli"
 
  thisform.text1.Value = thisform.sms.CommPort
  thisform.text2.Value = thisform.sms.settings
 
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE command1.Click
 
  IF this.Caption="Connect"
   =MESSAGEBOX("If you are using IrDA, make sure that IrDA Module has been activated in your Mobile Phone"+CHR(013)+;
   " and Virtual Infrared COM Port has been installed in your PC."+CHR(013)+CHR(013)+;
   "Press 'OK' if you are ready",48,"Warning")
   thisform.sms.PortOpen = .t.
   WITH thisform.pageframe1.page3
    .text1.value = thisform.sms.ManufacturerInfo()
    .text2.value = thisform.sms.ModelInfo()
    .text3.value = thisform.sms.IMEIInfo()
    .edit1.value = thisform.sms.FirmwareInfo()
   ENDWITH
   thisform.pageframe1.page1.Activate
   this.Caption="Disconnect"
   WITH this.Parent
    STORE .f. to .text1.Enabled, .text2.enabled
   ENDWITH
   WITH thisform
    STORE .t. to .label5.visible,.label6.visible
   ENDWITH
  ELSE
   thisform.sms.PortOpen = .f.
   this.Caption="Connect"
   WITH this.Parent
    STORE .t. to .text1.Enabled, .text2.enabled
   ENDWITH
   WITH thisform.pageframe1.page3
    STORE "" TO .text1.value,.text2.value,.text3.value,.edit1.valu  e
   ENDWITH
   WITH thisform
    STORE .f. to .label5.visible,.label6.visible
   ENDWITH
  ENDIF
 
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE text1.LostFocus
 
  thisform.sms.CommPort=this.Value
 
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE text2.LostFocus
 
  thisform.sms.Settings=ALLTRIM(this.Value)
 
 ENDPROC
 
ENDDEFINE
 
DEFINE CLASS mypageframe1 as PageFrame
 
 TabStyle = 1
 Top = 179
 Left = 0
 Width = 528
 Height = 196
 
 ADD OBJECT page1 as mypage1
 ADD OBJECT page2 as mypage2
 ADD OBJECT page3 as mypage3
 
ENDDEFINE
 
DEFINE CLASS mypage1 as Page
 
 FontBold = .T.
 Caption = "Read SMS"
 
 ADD OBJECT label1 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Inbox No :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 60, ;
  Top = 20, ;
  Width = 56
 
 ADD OBJECT label2 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Pengirim (Sender) :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 8, ;
  Top = 46, ;
  Width = 109
 
 ADD OBJECT label3 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Sent Date :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 60, ;
  Top = 69, ;
  Width = 57
 
 ADD OBJECT label4 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Sent Time :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 53, ;
  Top = 92, ;
  Width = 64
 
 ADD OBJECT label5 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Pesan (Message) :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 262, ;
  Top = 18, ;
  Width = 106
 
 ADD OBJECT spinner1 AS spinner WITH ;
  Height = 24, ;
  InputMask = "##", ;
  KeyboardHighValue = 15, ;
  KeyboardLowValue = 1, ;
  Left = 119, ;
  SpinnerHighValue =  15.00, ;
  SpinnerLowValue =   1.00, ;
  Top = 19, ;
  Width = 43, ;
  Value = 1
 
 ADD OBJECT text1 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  Left = 119, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 43, ;
  Width = 134
 
 ADD OBJECT text2 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  Left = 119, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 66, ;
  Width = 134
 
 ADD OBJECT text3 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  Left = 119, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 89, ;
  Width = 134
 
 ADD OBJECT edit1 AS editbox WITH ;
  Height = 109, ;
  Left = 262, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 38, ;
  Width = 254
 
 ADD OBJECT command1 AS commandbutton WITH ;
  Top = 116, ;
  Left = 138, ;
  Height = 27, ;
  Width = 84, ;
  Caption = "Delete"
 
 PROCEDURE Activate
 
  this.spinner1.InteractiveChange
 
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE spinner1.InteractiveChange
 
  IF thisform.sms.readsms(this.Value)
   WITH this.Parent
    .text1.Value = thisform.sms.pengirim
    .text2.Value = thisform.sms.tglkirim
    .text3.value = thisform.sms.jamkirim
    .edit1.value = thisform.sms.pesan
   ENDWITH
   this.Parent.command1.Enabled= .t.
  ELSE
   WITH this.Parent
    STORE "(Empty)" TO .text1.value,.text2.value,.text3.value,.edit1.valu  e
   ENDWITH
   this.Parent.command1.Enabled= .F.
  ENDIF
 
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE command1.Click
 
  thisform.sms.deletesms(this.Parent.spinner1.Value)
  this.Parent.spinner1.InteractiveChange
 
 ENDPROC
 
ENDDEFINE
 
DEFINE CLASS mypage2 as Page
 
 FontBold = .T.
 Caption = "Send SMS"
 
 ADD OBJECT label1 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Recipient Number :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 50, ;
  Top = 23, ;
  Width = 128
 
 ADD OBJECT label2 AS myLabel WITH ;
  FontBold = .T., ;
  Caption = "* (Max. 160 Char(s))", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 167, ;
  Top = 105, ;
  Width = 149
 
 ADD OBJECT label3 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Message :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 100, ;
  Top = 50, ;
  Width = 44
 
 ADD OBJECT text1 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  Left = 167, ;
  Top = 21, ;
  Width = 132
 
 ADD OBJECT edit1 AS editbox WITH ;
  Height = 55, ;
  Left = 167, ;
  MaxLength = 160, ;
  Top = 48, ;
  Width = 321
 
 ADD OBJECT command1 AS commandbutton WITH ;
  Top = 127, ;
  Left = 220, ;
  Height = 27, ;
  Width = 84, ;
  Caption = "Send"
 
 PROCEDURE command1.Click
 
  IF thisform.sms.sendsms(ALLTRIM(this.Parent.teXT1.Val  ue),ALLTRIM(this.Parent.ediT1.Value))
   =MESSAGEBOX("Message has been sent",64,"SMS Application using VFP")
  ELSE
   =MESSAGEBOX("Message has NOT been sent",16,"ERROR")
  ENDIF
 
 ENDPROC
 
ENDDEFINE
 
DEFINE CLASS mypage3 as Page
 
 FontBold = .T.
 Caption = "Mobile Phone Info"
 
 ADD OBJECT label1 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Manufacturer Info :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 66, ;
  Top = 24, ;
  Width = 102
 
 ADD OBJECT label2 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Model Info :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 104, ;
  Top = 48, ;
  Width = 64
  
 ADD OBJECT label3 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Firmware Info :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 85, ;
  Top = 94, ;
  Width = 83
 
 ADD OBJECT label4 AS myLabel WITH ;
  Caption = "Serial Number :", ;
  Height = 17, ;
  Left = 80, ;
  Top = 71, ;
  Width = 88
 
 ADD OBJECT text1 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  Left = 171, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 22, ;
  Width = 286
 
 ADD OBJECT text2 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  Left = 171, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 45, ;
  Width = 286
 
 ADD OBJECT edit1 AS editbox WITH ;
  Height = 53, ;
  Left = 171, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 91, ;
  Width = 286
 
 ADD OBJECT text3 AS textbox WITH ;
  Height = 23, ;
  Left = 171, ;
  ReadOnly = .T., ;
  Top = 68, ;
  Width = 286
 
ENDDEFINE
 
DEFINE CLASS myLabel as Label
 
 AutoSize = .T.
 BackStyle = 0
 
ENDDEFINE 
 
DEFINE CLASS mySMS as Container
 
 nTimeOut = 10
 CommPort = 3
 PortOpen = .f.
 Settings = "9600,N,8,1"
 myBuffer = ""
 
 Pengirim = ""
 UdahDiBaca = .t.
 TglKirim = ""
 JamKirim = ""
 Pesan = ""
 
 ADD OBJECT oSMS as myOLE
 
 PROCEDURE PortOpen_Assign
 LPARAMETERS newValue
 this.PortOpen = m.newValue
 IF this.PortOpen
  this.oSMS.Settings = this.Settings
  this.oSMS.InputLen = 0
  this.oSMS.CommPort = this.CommPort
  this.oSMS.Handshaking = 3 && Setting Buffer
 ENDIF
 this.oSMS.PortOpen = this.PortOpen
 IF this.PortOpen
  *!* Memerintahkan HP/Modem untuk berjalan di Mode Teks
  this.SendReceiveData("AT+CMGF=1")
  *!* Memerintahkan HP/Modem untuk mem-"ByPass" SMS yg masuk langsung ke PC (tidak disimpan ke SIM Card)
  this.SendReceiveData("AT+CNMI=2,2")
 ENDIF
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE SendReceiveData
 LPARAMETERS cString,lRemoveATCommand
 IF PCOUNT()=1
  lRemoveATCommand = .t.
 ENDIF
 LOCAL nWaktu as Long, lSendSMS as Boolean
 WITH this.oSMS
  STORE 0 TO .Rthreshold,.Sthreshold
  .InBufferCount = 0
  IF ("AT+CMGS=" $ cString)
   lSendSMS = .t.
  ELSE
   lSendSMS = .f.
  ENDIF
  .Output = cString + CHR(13)
  cString = ""
  nWaktu = SECONDS() + this.nTimeOut
  DO WHILE (nWaktu>SECONDS()) .and. ;
  IIF(lSendSMS,!(">" $ cString),(!("OK" $ cString) .and. !("ERROR" $ cString)))
   IF (.InBufferCount>0)
    cString = cString + .Input
   ENDIF
  ENDDO
  STORE 1 TO .Rthreshold,.Sthreshold
 ENDWITH
 IF lRemoveATCommand
  cString = SUBSTR(cString,AT(CHR(13),cString),RAT(CHR(13),cSt  ring,2)-AT(CHR(13),cString))
 ENDIF
 RETURN (cstring)
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE IMEIInfo
 RETURN STRTRAN(STRTRAN(this.SendReceiveData("AT+CGSN"),CH  R(13),""),CHR(10),"")
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE ModelInfo
 RETURN STRTRAN(STRTRAN(this.SendReceiveData("AT+CGMM"),CH  R(13),""),CHR(10),"")
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE ManufacturerInfo
    RETURN STRTRAN(STRTRAN(this.SendReceiveData("AT+CGMI"),CH  R(13),""),CHR(10),"")
    ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE FirmwareInfo
 LOCAL cTemp as String
 cTemp = this.SendReceiveData("AT+CGMR")
 DO WHILE LEFT(cTemp,1)=CHR(13)
  cTemp = SUBSTR(cTemp,2)
 ENDDO
 DO WHILE LEFT(cTemp,1)=CHR(10)
  cTemp = SUBSTR(cTemp,2)
 ENDDO
    RETURN (cTemp)
    ENDPROC
    
 PROCEDURE NetworkFieldStrength
    RETURN (this.SendReceiveData("AT+CSQ"))
    ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE SendSMS
 LPARAMETERS tSMSNum, tMessage
 LOCAL cString
 cString = this.SendReceiveData("AT+CMGS=" + ["] + tSMSNum + ["],.f.)
 cString = this.SendReceiveData(tMessage + CHR(26),.f.)
    RETURN !("ERROR" $ cString)
    ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE DeleteSMS
 LPARAMETERS lSMSNum
    RETURN !("ERROR" $ this.SendReceiveData("AT+CMGD=" + TRANSFORM(lSMSNum) + CHR(13)))
 ENDPROC
 
 PROCEDURE ReadSMS
 LPARAMETERS tSMSNum
    LOCAL tChar, i, tRead, lQuoteNum, tDateTime, tData, balik
   
     on error balik = .f.
   * TRY 
     tData = "AT+CMGR=" + TRANSFORM(tSMSNum) + CHR(13)
     WITH this.oSMS
      STORE 0 TO .Rthreshold,.Sthreshold
      .InBufferCount = 0
      .Output = tData
     ENDWITH
     tData = ""
     
     i = SECONDS() + this.nTimeOut
     DO WHILE (i > SECONDS()) .and. !("OK" $ tData) .and. !("ERROR" $ tData)
         IF (this.oSMS.InBufferCount > 0)
             tChar = this.oSMS.Input
             tData = tData + tChar
         ENDIF
     ENDDO
     
     STORE 1 TO this.oSMS.Rthreshold, this.oSMS.Sthreshold
        
     IF !EMPTY(tData) .and. !("ERROR" $ tData)
      lQuoteNum = 0
      STORE "" TO tRead, tSender, tDateTime, tMessage
         FOR i = 1 To LEN(tData)
             tChar = SUBSTR(tData, i, 1)
             IF tChar = ["] 
              lQuoteNum = lQuoteNum + 1
             ENDIF
             IF (lQuoteNum = 1) .and. !(tChar=["])
              tRead = tRead + tChar
             ENDIF
             IF (lQuoteNum = 3) .and. !(tChar=["])
              tSender = tSender + tChar
             ENDIF
             IF (lQuoteNum = 5) .and. !(tChar=["])
              tDateTime = tDateTime + tChar
             ENDIF
             IF (lQuoteNum = 6) .and. !(tChar=["])
              tMessage = tMessage + tChar
             ENDIF
         ENDFOR
         this.UdahDiBaca = (tRead = "REC READ")
         this.Pengirim = tSender
         this.TglKirim = LEFT(tDateTime, 8)
         this.JamKirim = SUBSTR(tDateTime,10,8)
         tMessage = RIGHT(tMessage,LEN(tMessage)-2)
         this.Pesan = SUBSTR(tMessage, 1, AT(CHR(13),tMessage) - 1)
         balik = .t.
     ENDIF
    *CATCH
*     balik = .f.
* ENDTRY
 RETURN (balik)
 ENDPROC
 
ENDDEFINE
 
DEFINE CLASS myOLE as OLEControl
 
 OLEClass = "MSCommLib.MSComm.1"
 
 PROCEDURE OnComm
  IF (this.CommEvent = 2) .and. (this.InBufferCount>0)
   this.parent.myBuffer = this.Input
      IF !EMPTY(this.parent.myBuffer) .and. !("ERROR" $ this.parent.myBuffer)
       lQuoteNum = 0
       STORE "" TO tSender, tDateTime, tMessage
          FOR i = 1 To LEN(this.parent.myBuffer)
              tChar = SUBSTR(this.parent.myBuffer, i, 1)
              IF tChar = ["] 
               lQuoteNum = lQuoteNum + 1
              ENDIF
              IF (lQuoteNum = 1) .and. !(tChar=["])
               tSender = tSender + tChar
              ENDIF
              IF (lQuoteNum = 3) .and. !(tChar=["])
               tDateTime = tDateTime + tChar
              ENDIF
              IF (lQuoteNum = 4) .and. !(tChar=["])
               tMessage = tMessage + tChar
              ENDIF
          ENDFOR
          WITH this.parent
           .UdahDiBaca = .f.
           .Pengirim = tSender
           .TglKirim = LEFT(tDateTime, 8)
           .JamKirim = SUBSTR(tDateTime,10,8)
           .Pesan = ALLTRIM(tMessage)
           =MESSAGEBOX("Sender : "+.Pengirim+CHR(013)+;
           "Date : "+.tglkirim+CHR(013)+;
           "Time : "+.jamkirim+CHR(013)+;
           "Message : "+.pesan,64,"Incoming SMS Received !!",5000)
    ENDWITH
      ENDIF
  ENDIF
 ENDPROC
 
ENDDEFINE

----------


## ashkan_gorg

این سورس قبلاٌهم داشتم ولی من که با gsm مودم استفاده میکنم نه شماره و متن پیام دریافتی رو بر میگردونه ونه پیام میفرسته

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

همون mcore رو كار كن . همه چيز داره

----------


## ashkan_gorg

آخه با mcore توی ویژوال فاکس هر کاری میکنم کانکت نمیشه

----------


## binyaz2003

من براي نمونه کد زير رو نوشتم و وصل شد با نوکيا و سوني اريکسون امتحان کردم متاسفانه gsm مودم ندارم.
Thisform.mcore=Createobject("mCore.SMS")
If Not Thisform.mcore.IsConnected Then
	Thisform.mcore.Port = "com5"
	Thisform.mcore.BaudRate = 115200
	Thisform.mcore.DataBits = 8
	Thisform.mcore.StopBits = 1
Endif
If Not Thisform.mcore.IsError(.T.) Then
	Thisform.mcore.Connect
	If Not Thisform.mcore.IsError(.T.) Then
		Messagebox("Connection successful"+CHR(13)+"SMS Center :"+Thisform.mcore.SMSC)
	Endif
Endif

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

با gsm هم حله مشگلي نداره . در ضمن زياد دنبال at command ها نباشيد . بسيار كند هستند الان اين mcore از at ها استفاده نمي كنه . هر چند باز هم زياد سريع نيست . در ضمن در قدرتش شك نكنيد

----------


## binyaz2003

به نظر من در حوزه ActiveX 
Kylixsms يک سرو گردن از همه بالاتره آقاي ali_kolahdoozan فکر ميکنم شما با mCore™ .NET SMS Library کار ميکنيد نه با mCore™ - SMS & WAP Push ActiveX Component در مورد اول تمام وقايع وجود دارد و حتي مواردي که در kylix وجود ندارد مثل :
Send vCard
Send vCalendar
Message Queue
Send Smart SMS

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بله من با دات نت كار ميكنم. يعني در حالت ocx ضعيف است ؟‌ شما درست ميفرمائيد .  در ضمن سرعت ارسال اين kylix چقدر است ؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

براي اين kylix چطوري ميشه port تعريف كرد و پيام ارسال كرد

----------


## binyaz2003

از جمله برتريها ميشه به موارد زير اشاره کرد :
mcore فقط با پورت که حالا سريال باشه يا بلوتوث اما kylix علاوه بر اون با بلوتوث،اينفرارد متصل ميشه
علاوه بر دستورات AT از FBus,MBus نوکيا هم پشتيباني ميکنه
پشتيباني از USSD و DTMF
وقايع (Event) رسيدن پيامک،گزارش پيامک، تماس و USSD
و اطلاعات کامل پيامک رسيده :پوشه ،وضعيت ،ايندکس مکان ،شماره موبايل ،زمان و تاريخ ،چند تکه بودن و خود پيام
در صورتي که mCore فقط پوشه ،ساعت و تاريخ ،شماره و خود پيام رو نشون ميده
دوستان توجه کنند که اين مقايسه *mCore™ - SMS & WAP Push ActiveX* با *Kylixsms ActiveX* هست.

Support variety brands of mobile phones and equipments such as Nokia, Siemens, Sony-Ericsson, Motorola and Alcatel, as well as GSM/GPRS modems such as Wavecom, Siemens, Sony-Ericsson and Motorola.

Support several communication modes such as Serial Port, Infrared and Bluetooth.

Support several communication protocols such as AT Command, Nokia FBus and Nokia MBus.

Support WAP push SMS sending.

Read and set phone parameters: Model, SMSC number, Hardware and Software version, IMEI, Time and Battery Level.

Read network information such as network name and signal quality.

Get SMS folder name, read text messages from SMS folders.

Support regular text messages, Unicode text messages, concatenated text messages, autoshow messages, Nokia flash messages and delivery reports.

Dial and answer calls, send DTMF tones. With these features, your software can perform with more complex functions.

Automatically trigger events when a new message, a delivery report, a USSD or an incoming-call comes.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ميشه يك تكه سورس از ارسال و شناخت PORTبرامون بزارين

----------


## binyaz2003

من آدرس سايتش رو دادم يکبار www.kylixsoft.com ميتونيد دانلود کنيد . نمونه مثال هم براي vb ,C#‎,delphi داره کامل با راهنما 
خيلي دلم ميخواد باهاش برنامه خودم رو بنويسم اما هرچي گشتم نتونستم ثبت شده رو گير بيارم حتي براي خريد از سايت خودشم که براي خريد هست فقط لايسنس تک کاربره هست حدود 250 تومان
Private Sub Connect_Click()
    KylixSMS.RegisterName = "0000000000"
    KylixSMS.RegisterCode = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000"
    
    KylixSMS.NeedLog = 1    'If you have any problem please set the value to 1, and send us the log file "C:\KylixSMS.LOG".
    KylixSMS.PINCode = PINCode
    KylixSMS.ConnectionMode = ConnectionMode.ListIndex + 1
    KylixSMS.ConnectionProtocol = Protocol.ListIndex + 1
    KylixSMS.ConnectionParameter = Parameter.Text
    If KylixSMS.Connect < 1 Then
        KylixSMS.GetLastError 1
    Else
        Connect.Enabled = False
        Disconnect.Enabled = True
        RefreshInfo_Click
        ReadAllSMS_Click
        GetSMSFolders
    End If
End Sub
Private Sub SMSSend_Click()
    Dim Reference As Integer
    KylixSMS.RequestDeliveryReport = RequestSendReport
    KylixSMS.SendTimeout = SendTimeout
    KylixSMS.SendRetryTimes = RetryTimes
    KylixSMS.SendInterval = SendInterval
    KylixSMS.SMSValidity = SMSValidity.ListIndex + 1
    If WAPPush Then
        Reference = KylixSMS.SendWAPPush(SMSNumber, SMSText, WAPURL)
    Else
        Reference = KylixSMS.SendSMS(SMSNumber, SMSText)
    End If
    If Reference < 1 Then
        KylixSMS.GetLastError 1
    Else
        MsgBox ("Successful." & vbCrLf & "Reference: " & Reference)
    End If
End Sub

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

سايت بالا نمي آيد

----------


## binyaz2003

بايد از ف.ي.ل.ت.ر.ش.ک.ن. استفاده کنيد.من نميدونم واقعا اين چه وضعيه.همين موضوع براي سايت KDTELE وجود دارد.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

نه کلا سایتش روی هواست . همش 1 صفحه است

----------


## ashkan_gorg

جناب حسین زاده دستوری رو که برای کانکت با mcore دادین پیام اینک که پورت رو نمیشناسه میده.خطای 1034

----------


## ashkan_gorg

من وقتی پیامی رو با gsmمیفرستم اگه پیام به صورت 2صفجه ای باشد داخل گوشی موبایل به صورت 2پیام مجزا میاد ولی من از جاهای دیگه دیدم به اینصورت که صفحه 2 update میشه رو صفحه اول.به نظر شما میتونه چه مشکلی داشته باشه

----------


## ashkan_gorg

ببخشید دوستان من تونستم با mcore تونستم با gsm modem کانکت بشم ولی بعد کانکت شدن پنجره اینکه Trial version هستش میاد وبعد gsm modem دیسکانکت میشه

----------


## binyaz2003

mCore پنجره اي باز نميکنه بلکه يک آيکون در Taskbar مياد که پيغام تريال رو نشان ميده.
هر زماني که نمونه ساخته شده از اون Release يا نابود بشه اون پنجره مياد شايد شما اون رو حفظ نميکنيد.
همونطور که گفتم mcore ضعف زياد داره بگرديد شايد ابزار ديگري هم پيدا کنيد که کم هم نيستند :
http://www.logiccodesoft.com/lcgsmsms.aspx
http://www.mondor.org/smscom.aspx
http://www.wirelessdevstudio.com/eng/
http://www.oxygensoftware.com/en/pro...ctivex/mobile/
...

----------


## binyaz2003

مثال کامل mCore رو به زبان ويژوال فاکس پرو ميتونيد در قسمت دانلود سايت من دانلود کنيد.
اگر مشکلي داشت لطفا اطلاع بديد.

----------


## ashkan_gorg

خیلی خوبه که توجه دارید.زمان خارج شدن وانتخاب TAB ها خطا میده

----------


## binyaz2003

شما اول وصل ميشيد يا نه؟
چه خطايي؟چه کدي؟

----------


## ashkan_gorg

بله وصل میشم(زیاد خنگ نیستم) شوخی بوده زمانی که refresh باید بشه isnumeric.prg رو خطا میده واز اینجا به بعد کل خطاها شروع میشه

----------


## binyaz2003

به جاي 
IsNumeric(this.value)
کد زير رو قراربديد:
type("this.value")="N"
و مقدار value شئ txtInterval رو برابر "30" قراربديد ببينيد مشکل حل ميشه؟

----------


## ashkan_gorg

نه بازهم مشکلش حل نشده الآن lblmessagecount رو خطا داده اگه بخواهید میشه دستکاری کرد تا درستش کرد گفتم شاید خودتون بخواهید مشکلش رو حل کنید

----------


## binyaz2003

اين تايمر رو شما فعلا کار نداشته باشيد بقيه قسمت هاش بايد درست باشه براي اين خطا هم بايد 
Thisform.pageframe1.page2
رو قبل از lblMsgCount قرار بديد.
من تصحيح ميکنم و دوباره آپلود ميکنم اما تا شب ديگه فکر نکنم برسم.

----------


## ashkan_gorg

دربعضی از موارد زمان کانکت شدم پیغام اینکه مودم pdu را پشتیبانی نمیکند میده این یعنی چی؟

----------


## alirezabigham

من هم همین مشکل رو دارم

----------


## binyaz2003

> دربعضی از موارد زمان کانکت شدم پیغام اینکه مودم pdu را پشتیبانی نمیکند میده این یعنی چی؟


زمان اتصال تا حالا اين خطا رو نگرفتم.اما زمانيکه با وجود شبکه پيام ارسال نميشه (مخصوصا سيم کارتهاي ايرانسل) اين پيغام رو ميده.

----------


## mreza_adeli58

دوستان اگه کسی kylix ورژن 5 کرک شدش رو میخواد ایمیل بزاره تا براش بفرستم .

----------


## ashkan_gorg

> دوستان اگه کسی kylix ورژن 5 کرک شدش رو میخواد ایمیل بزاره تا براش بفرستم .


ممنون میشم اگه بفرستین به t_e_rayan_afzar@yahoo.com  ممنونم

----------


## shamim_41

> دوستان اگه کسی kylix ورژن 5 کرک شدش رو میخواد ایمیل بزاره تا براش بفرستم .


سلام لطف کنید بزارین تو سایت همه استفاده کنن.

----------


## mreza_adeli58

حجمش یک و نیم مگابایت هست .تو سایت آپلود نمیشه .

----------


## shamim_41

با تشکر از شما
لطف کنید برای من هم ارسال کنید kazem_shamim@yahoo.com

----------


## safikhani

با سلام 
خواهش ميكنم براي من نيز  بفرستین  Hamid.Safikhani@yahoo.com  با تشكر

----------


## hamid_khakzad

اگه کسی رجیستر کدش را خواست بهم پی ام بده

از این کامپوننت 2 نوع کرک تو سایتهای مختلف وجود داره که متاسفانه هر دو یه سری مشکلاتی داره که وقتی خودتون باهاش کار کنین متوجه می شین

----------


## ashkan_gorg

> اگه کسی رجیستر کدش را خواست بهم پی ام بده
> 
> از این کامپوننت 2 نوع کرک تو سایتهای مختلف وجود داره که متاسفانه هر دو یه سری مشکلاتی داره که وقتی خودتون باهاش کار کنین متوجه می شین


با تشکر ازدوستان کسانی که برنامه رو دانلود کردن ایمیل آنها در بالا وجود داره میتونید لطف کنید بفرستین براشون ولی دوباره میزارم t_e_rayan_afzar@yahoo.com

----------


## hamid_khakzad

> با تشکر ازدوستان کسانی که برنامه رو دانلود کردن ایمیل آنها در بالا وجود داره میتونید لطف کنید بفرستین براشون ولی دوباره میزارم t_e_rayan_afzar@yahoo.com


دوستان اگه خواستن به آی دی یاهوم پی ام ارسال کنند چون به صورت رایگان نیست

----------


## ashkan_gorg

فکر نمیکنم اینجا جای فروش محصولات باشه.

----------


## rezaTavak

تذکر آیین نامه ای کرک ممنوع!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hamid_khakzad

> فکر نمیکنم اینجا جای فروش محصولات باشه.


جناب اشکان فکر نکنم کسی برای امضای پروفایل قانونی گذاشته باشه که شما اینجوری صحبت می فرمایین

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=51814
قانون شماره 22

----------


## Hesam86

لطفا kylix sms 5 رجيستر شده را برايم ارسال كنيد 
با تشكر
HesamJelovdar@Yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

دوستان من نسخه رجیستر شده کیلیکس رو دارم هرکی خواست ایمیل بزاره تا براش بفرستم . ضمنا یه برنامه کوچیک هم با ویژوال فاکس پرو نوشتم که اگه خواستین بگین .

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> لطفا kylix sms 5 رجيستر شده را برايم ارسال كنيد 
> با تشكر
> HesamJelovdar@Yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## amir.azimi2000

بیزحمت  kylix sms 5 رجيستر شده را براي من هم ارسال كنيد 
ممنون .
Amir_Azimy@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> بیزحمت  kylix sms 5 رجيستر شده را براي من هم ارسال كنيد 
> ممنون .
> Amir_Azimy@yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## amir.azimi2000

آقا رسید دست شما درد نکنه . 
ممنون .

----------


## mehran_337

اگر زحمتی نیست برای بنده هم بفرستید
mehran_337@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> اگر زحمتی نیست برای بنده هم بفرستید
> mehran_337@yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## mreza_adeli58

به عرض دوستان میرسانم در صورتی که از موبایل استفاده مینمایید ( در گوشی نوکیا و سامسونگ ) فقط امکان ارسال اس ام اس وجود دارد . ولی بنده جدیدا جی اس ام مودم تهیه کرده ام که براحتی از امکانات دریافت اس ام اس و دریافت دلیوری هم استفاده میکنم .

----------


## binyaz2003

با گوشي سوني اريکسون مدلهاي k310,k320,k510,... هم با kylix وهم با mcore کاملا تست کردم.همه قابليتها قابل انجام هست.نکته ديگه اينکه اين گوشي ها وقتي با usb وصل هستند شارژ هم ميشوند و نيازي ندارد شما نگران شارژ آنها باشيد .اگر دسته دو هم بخريد با مبلغي حدود 40 تا 45 تومان ميتونيد تهيه کنيد از هر gsm modem به صرفه تر و قابل اعتمادتر است.

----------


## jooybar

اگر ممکنه برای من هم ارسال کنید 
pak_prog1995@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> اگر ممکنه برای من هم ارسال کنید 
> pak_prog1995@yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## mohamad.bahmani

لطفا kylix sms 5 رجيستر شده را برايم ارسال كنيد 
ممنون میشم
mohamad.bahmani@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> لطفا kylix sms 5 رجيستر شده را برايم ارسال كنيد 
> ممنون میشم
> mohamad.bahmani@yahoo.com


ارسال     شد

----------


## Ehsan_23839

سلام من ميخوام AVR ياد بگيرم.لطفا يكي به من بگه از كجا شروع كنم.ممنون

----------


## arashkhaan2002

لطفا برای من هم بفرستید ، پیشاپیش ممنون
sepand_data_development@yahoo.com

----------


## jooybar

> سلام من ميخوام AVR ياد بگيرم.لطفا يكي به من بگه از كجا شروع كنم.ممنون


اگر منظورتون مباحث میکروکنترلرها است کتابهای زیادی در مورد میکروکنترلرهای خانواده AVR است که میتونید از اونها استفاده کنید از مبتدی تا پیشرفته اما اگر منظورتون چیز دیگریست لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید. :لبخند:

----------


## jooybar

جناب mreza_adli58 با تشکر از لطفی که کردین .
اگر ممکنه مثالی از فاکس رو هم برام ارسال کنید یا در همین جا قرار بدین .
pak_prog1995@yahoo.com

----------


## CYCLOPS

بی زحمت لطفا برای من هم بفرستید
cyclops.dll@gmail.com

ممنون

----------


## cofeenet

لطفا kylix sms 5 رجيستر شده را برايم ارسال كنيد 
با تشكر از شمــا دوست عزيز
bestaccounting50@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> بی زحمت لطفا برای من هم بفرستید
> cyclops.dll@gmail.com
> 
> ممنون


ارسال شد .

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> لطفا kylix sms 5 رجيستر شده را برايم ارسال كنيد 
> با تشكر از شمــا دوست عزيز
> bestaccounting50@yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## mreza_adeli58

دوستان کسی mcore رجیستر شده نداره  ؟

----------


## arashkhaan2002

دوست عزیز برای من یادت رفت بفرستی ، ضمنا برنامه ویژوال فاکست رو هم بفرست لطفا 
Sepand_data_development@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> دوست عزیز برای من یادت رفت بفرستی ، ضمنا برنامه ویژوال فاکست رو هم بفرست لطفا 
> Sepand_data_development@yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## molla652003

عزیز من هم می خوام
molla652003@yahoo.com
ممنون میشم , برای پایان نامه ام لازم دارم

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> عزیز من هم می خوام
> molla652003@yahoo.com
> ممنون میشم , برای پایان نامه ام لازم دارم


ارسال شد .

----------


## Mvestal

لطفا kylix sms 5 و مثال فاكس پرو رجيستر شده را براي من هم ارسال كنيد 
با تشكر
kerman_swh@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> لطفا kylix sms 5 و مثال فاكس پرو رجيستر شده را براي من هم ارسال كنيد 
> با تشكر
> kerman_swh@yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## kia1349

مگه حجمش چقدره؟اگر امکانش هست در همین بخش و در چند پارت آپلود کنید

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> مگه حجمش چقدره؟اگر امکانش هست در همین بخش و در چند پارت آپلود کنید


2 مگابایت هستش . اگه راهی هست بگید تا آپلود کنم .

----------


## hadiran

ممنون ميشم براي من هم ارسال بفرماييد.

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> ممنون ميشم براي من هم ارسال بفرماييد.
> 
> hadiranit@gmail.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## quiet_buzz

با سلام
لطفا kylix رجیستر شده را برای من هم ارسال کنید
اگر دوستان مثالی با C#‎ از keylix دارن لطف کنند و برام ارسال کنند.
ضمنا یک سوال از mCore میشه در C++‎‎ هم استفاده کرد یا نه ؟
متشکر

email: quiet_buzz@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> با سلام
> لطفا kylix رجیستر شده را برای من هم ارسال کنید
> اگر دوستان مثالی با C#‎‎ از keylix دارن لطف کنند و برام ارسال کنند.
> ضمنا یک سوال از mCore میشه در C++‎‎‎ هم استفاده کرد یا نه ؟
> متشکر
> 
> email: quiet_buzz@yahoo.com


ارسال شد . مثال هم داره .

----------


## kimprog

با سلام و تشکر
لطفا kylix رجیستر شده را برای من هم ارسال کنید

kimregsvr@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> با سلام و تشکر
> لطفا kylix رجیستر شده را برای من هم ارسال کنید
> 
> kimregsvr@yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## ashkan_gorg

سلام اگه میشه واسه من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم من که با mcore نوشتم ولی امکانات kylixبیشتره مرسیt_e_rayan_afzar@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> سلام اگه میشه واسه من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم من که با mcore نوشتم ولی امکانات kylixبیشتره مرسیt_e_rayan_afzar@yahoo.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## ashkan_gorg

ببخشید فایل vista.vcx همراش نیست اگه توهمین قسمت بزارید ممنون میشم

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> ببخشید فایل vista.vcx همراش نیست اگه توهمین قسمت بزارید ممنون میشم


اینم فایلی که میخواستین .

----------


## a_j0321

آیا کسی از دوستان می دونه که چطوری می شه از طریق kylix شماره سیم کارت درون دستگاه را به دست آورد؟

----------


## omid_safari

سلام
لطفا براي من هم نسخه رجيستر شده را بفرستيد. 
ضمنا من با دلفي كار ميكنم. اگه نكته خاصي در اين مورد داريد بفرماييد.
با سپاس
omid@email.com

----------


## م.معین

با سلام
لطفا kylix رجیستر شده را برای من هم ارسال کنید
moein@parsiansoftware.com
با تشکر

----------


## shams4hh

سلام لطفا Kylix رجيستر شده را براي من هم ارسال كنيد.
با تشكر
shams4hh@gmail.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> آیا کسی از دوستان می دونه که چطوری می شه از طریق kylix شماره سیم کارت درون دستگاه را به دست آورد؟


شماره موبایل در داخل سیم کارت ذخیره نمیشود و شبکه جی اس ام از طریق سریال سیم کارت شماره موبایل شما را شناسایی میکند و به هیچ طریقی نمیتوان شماره موبایل را از سیم کارت استخراج نمود .

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> سلام لطفا Kylix رجيستر شده را براي من هم ارسال كنيد.
> با تشكر
> shams4hh@gmail.com


برای آقای معین و شمس ارسال شد .

----------


## yakooza2009

سلام دوستان
لطف کنید به ایمیل من هم بفرستید
yakooza2009@gmail.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> سلام دوستان
> لطف کنید به ایمیل من هم بفرستید
> yakooza2009@gmail.com


ارسال شد .

----------


## ebiez

لطفاٌ kylix.ocx را برای من ارسال کنید
درضمن من با visual foxpro 9 برنامه نویسی میکنم اگر لطف کنید کمی توضیح دهید
server_kia@yahoo.com

----------


## mreza_adeli58

> لطفاٌ kylix.ocx را برای من ارسال کنید
> درضمن من با visual foxpro 9 برنامه نویسی میکنم اگر لطف کنید کمی توضیح دهید
> server_kia@yahoo.com


نرم افزار به همراه پروزه ویژوال فاکس پرو ارسال شد .

----------


## ehsane

دوست عزیز با تشکر از زحمت شما 
اگه ممکنه برای من هم به آدرس ذیل ارسال کنید - با تشکر

alizadeh1380@yahoo.com

----------


## ebiez

سلام 
تشکر از فرستادن فایل
ولی فایل vista.vcx  رو نداره و خطا میگیره
اگر امکان داره یک تک به شماره 9166010373 بزن خودم تماس میگیرم
معذرت ولی خیلی مهمه
server_kia@yahoo.com

----------


## بهرام جعفری

جناب Mreza_adeli لطفا برا منم kylix 5 Cracked بفرستین ممنون میشم اگر از دوستان هم کسی میتونه دریغ نکنه 
baba5551@yahoo.com

----------


## powerset

با سلام
لطفا Kylix SMS ActiveX Control Version  کرک شده رو برای من هم ارسال کنید
powerset.ir@gmail.com


_با تشکر از زحمات شما_

----------


## mreza_adeli58

ارسال شد . موفق باشید .

----------


## makhmalkhan

باسلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز .
اگر لطف کنید کرک یانسخه NULL  شده کامپوننت KeyLix 5 به بالاتریا هرنسخه ای که داریدرابرام بفرستید.
ممنون میشم.
آدرس میلم : irwin@ir-win.net
یا
loveirwin@gmail.com

با تشکراز لطفتون.

----------


## kia1349

دوستان لطف کنن در صورت نیاز به فایلهای ک ر ک شده فقط از طریق ارسال پیام خصوصی با هم در ارتباط باشند
این یکی از قوانین مهم این سایته و رعایتش برای تمامی دوستان الزامیه
ممنون

----------


## hamid_khakzad

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
اگر سریال kylix نسخه 5.5 را خواستین من دارم
ولی خدمتتون عرض کنم که رایگان نیست

----------


## mortezam

ممنون میشم kylix sms 5 رجیستر شده را برای من هم ارسال کنید

mortazavi@datacenter.ir

----------


## binyaz2003

*اين موضوع و موضوعات مشابه قفل ميشوند.لطفا اگر نيازداريد از طريق پيام خصوصي با شخص مورد نظر در ارتباط باشيد.*

----------

